# Nitto truck tires



## Lumpkin Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going to need to put new tires on my 4X4 soon and was wondering if any of you have ran the NITTO tires? I am looking at the AT version not the Mudders. Any feed back will be appreciated.


----------



## Duramax (Feb 11, 2009)

The nitto at's are great tires.  I ran a set and got 42,000 miles out of them on a 2001 4x4 duramax diesel.  They ride great with very low road noise. Wet traction is good, and they didnt do to bad if you were not in really muddy conditions.


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 11, 2009)

there alright ive got them on my 05 F250 there good on wet roads. if your gonna hit any mud you might as well put in 4x4 bc there not to good with mud. overall id give them a 7 out of 10


----------



## JD (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got them on my Z-71 and they are holding up pretty good. The ride good and no road noise.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 11, 2009)

i hate them , they make all kinds of noise. 02 f150. cake mud like no tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mission (Feb 12, 2009)

i liked mine [terra grapplers], but they are soft compound and were shot at 30,000. rotated them all the time also


----------



## Woody17 (Feb 12, 2009)

rays123 said:


> there alright ive got them on my 05 f250 there good on wet roads. If your gonna hit any mud you might as well put in 4x4 bc there not to good with mud. Overall id give them a 7 out of 10



x 2


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Apr 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply guys I ended up going with BFG AT's.


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 26, 2009)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> Thanks for the reply guys I ended up going with BFG AT's.



let me know how you like those bc im gonna be needing some new tires soon and ive been looking at those


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 26, 2009)

Well if ya want a report on BFG'S I ran them on a truck my son's and they got over 49,ooo now starting to look like they need changing out


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 26, 2009)

Lostoutlaw said:


> Well if ya want a report on BFG'S I ran them on a truck my son's and they got over 49,ooo now starting to look like they need changing out



well that sounds pretty good, ive heard lots of good and bad about them so im still undecided


----------



## CamoCop (Apr 27, 2009)

i use to run BFG M/T's but they got too expensive.  i'm running Buckshot Mudders now and love them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2009)

I've run BFG A/T's for a looooong time, they changed their compound here a few years ago and aren't near the tires they used to be.  My next set will be Toyo's, several friends are running them and nothing, but positive comments, not as aggressive as the BFG's, but a decent tire tread pattern.


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've run BFG A/T's for a looooong time, they changed their compound here a few years ago and aren't near the tires they used to be.  My next set will be Toyo's, several friends are running them and nothing, but positive comments, not as aggressive as the BFG's, but a decent tire tread pattern.



which toyos are they id like to check them out


----------



## Mission (Apr 27, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> which toyos are they id like to check them out



probly the toyo "open country" these are popular


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've run 3 sets of Mastercraft Courser mt's on my '04 Z71. this is all I've ever ran on this truck. Been thinking about the Mastercraft at's or even the ct's the next time I'm tire shopping. you might want to take a look at all 3 of these.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (May 18, 2009)

*BFG's*

Rays if you are looking at the BFG AT's so far they are doing fine. I don't have many miles on them but the ride is very good. The only issue I have with them is the fact that they pick up the pea gravel very bad and sling it like crazy when you get back on black top. If I had it to do over again I would consider a more open tread design. I just can't stand the rock slinging.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (May 18, 2009)

*BFG v/s Terra Grappler*

BFG's wear funny, Terra Grapplers are the way to go I had a set of 37/13.5/17 on my F-250 and they lasted for 50,000 + miles. Switched to DC Fun Country II, 36/14.5/18 with 18"x 9" rims and hate them. I rotate every oil change, the Cepeks wear ok I just can't keep them balanced. I had no problems at all with Nitto's. The only problems I ever have is that blue gumbo mud yall have up there, 4wd or not you are crab crawling thru that stuff unless you are running swampers. I would rather crab crawl than to put up with that noisy tire. Although I do have a set of 35" TRXUS on my Navigator they are pretty good as well and fairly quite. I guess it is all in what u want the tire to do. I drive 300 miles every other weekend to Statesboro and the Cepeks beat the heck out of me. The Nitto's did not. 

Let it be known that I was running the BFG AT KO's and they will pick up more than pea gravel, they will pick up 57 stone and let it fly at or around 55 mph. You will be ducking and you might be cleanin your britches !


----------



## Swamprat (May 18, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i'm running Buckshot Mudders now and love them.



Some of the best pure street mud tires right there along with Super Swampers.

I have had several friends run Buckshots and me running Swampers and we go could go alot of places in 2WD that others running Monster Mudders, Grounds Hawgs, Cepeks, BFG M/T's. etc. could not go in 4WD.

The downside was that you could bury your truck to the axles in a hearbeat in the sand with Buckshots or Swampers.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jun 12, 2009)

toyo open country a/t's are a great tire.


----------



## GusGus (Jun 12, 2009)

I've got Kumho Road Ventures on my Sierra. They ride great and have zero road noise. I havent had them in any thick mud but as far as a AT tire goes, I dont think you can beat them.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jun 12, 2009)

I run BFG Rugged Trails its a all-terrain and i get 85,000 in my F-250 but I rotate every 5,000 to 6,000 miles I am on my third set and 85,000 is the average per each set.


----------

